# My Red Angry Bird Hat Pattern



## leighanne1968 (Apr 10, 2011)

Red Angry Bird Hat

I made my hat in a worsted yarn (Red Hart). I found a simple beanie pattern for this hat. 
The original pattern I found was WAY too big. Any beanie pattern should work.


G hook  20-21 inch circumference
7 1/2 inches from crown to rim edge


Gauge

6 hdcs/htrs and 5 rows = 2 inches.

Pattern Notes
*No turning after rows.

*To end refers to directions between **.

*Ch 1 at beginning of row does not count as a stitch throughout the pattern, it serves to reduce
a visible seam.
*Crochet this hat using 1 strand of Aran weight yarn, or 2 strands DK weight.


Form magic loop

1.) Ch 1, 8 hdc in ring, sl st to 1st hdc. (8)
2.) Ch 1, 2 hdcs in same st , and in each st to end. Sl st to the 1st hdc. (16)
3.) Ch 1, 2 hdcs in same st, 1 hdc in next st, *2 hdcs in next st, 1 hdc in next st*, to end. 
Sl st to 1st hdc. (24)
4.) Ch 1, 2 hdcs in same st, 1 hdc in each of the next 2 sts, *2 hdcs in next st, 1 hdc in 
each of the next 2 sts*, to end. Sl st to 1st hdc. (32)
5.) Ch 1, 2 hdcs in same st, 1 hdc in each of the next 3 sts, *2 hdcs in next st, 1 hdc in 
each of the next 3 sts*, to end. Sl st to 1st hdc. (40)
6.) Ch 1, 2 hdcs in same st , 1 hdc in each of the next 4 sts, *2 hdcs in next st, 1 hdc in
each of the next 4 sts*, to end. Sl st to 1st hdc. (48)
7.) Ch 1, 2 hdcs in same st, 1 hdc in each of the next 5 sts, *2 hdcs in next st, 1 hdc in 
each of the next 5 sts*, to end. Sl st to 1st hdc. (56)
8.) Ch 1, 2 hdcs in same st, 1 hdc in each of the next 6 sts, *2 hdcs in next st, 1 hdc in 
each of the next 6 sts*, to end. Sl st to 1st hdc. (64)
9.) Ch 1, 2 hdcs in same st, 1 hdc in each of the next 7 sts, *2 hdcs in next st, 1 hdc in 
each of the next 7 sts*, to end. Sl st to 1st hdc. (72)
(Should be about 7 inches in diameter.)
10 -19.) Ch 1, 1 hdc same st and in each st to end. (72)

At this point you can change color or continue on with the same color.

Round 20-28) 1 hdc in each stitch around. (84 hdc crochet total) My hat has a turned up
edge. If you don't want the edge, stop at 24 rows.

When you work the continual round, you will end with a ridge. The even the ridge, work a 
slip stitch, cut the yarn, pull through the tail and give it a tug. Sew in all the tails on the cap.


Black Yarn or color of your choice
Eyebrow
Work a chain of 20
Round 1: Work 1 SC in each of the next 9 chains, work 3 SC in the next chain, work 1 SC
in each of the next 9 chains,
Round 2: Work 1 SC in each of the next 10 stitches, 3 SC in the next stitch, Work 1 SC 
in each of the next 10 stitches
Round 3: Work 1 SC in each of the next 11 stitches, 3 SC in the next stitch, Work 1 SC
in each of the next 11 stitches

Pupil - Make 2
CH 2, Work 6 SC through the chain. SL ST with the first chain to join.
Count back 5 stitches from the center of the eyebrow. Attach pupil to eyebrow on each 
side, 4 and 5 stitches from the center. You can sew or slip stitch to attach.

Eyeball White Section - White Yarn or color of your choice
We will be working in rows.
Row 1: Work 6 Single Crochet, do not join.
Row 2: Work 2 SC in the next stitch. 2 HDC in each of the next 4 stitches. 2 SC in the last 
stitch. (12 stitches total) 
Row 3: 1 SC in each of the next 2 stitches. 1 HDC in each of the next 8 stitches, 1 SC 
each of the next 2 stitches. (12 stitches total) 
Row 4: 2 SC in ea of the next 2 SC, 2 HDC in ea of the next 8 stitches, 2 SC in ea of the 
next 2 SC. (24 stitches total) 
Evenly sew the flat edge of the white section to the eyebrow on each side. Adjust the pupil 
on the front and attach it in place. Knot and sew in all the tails.
Once the pieces are attached together, work an edging around both eyes with black yarn. 
See picture.

Place the bottom of the eyes on round 16 of the cap or adjust to your preference. Sew in 
place to the cap. You may want to pin in place so it does not shift.

Beak
CH 3, join with the beginning chain.
Round 1: Work 6 SC through the ring, do not join. Work the continual round
Round 2: Work 2 Single Crochet in each stitch around. (12 Single Crochet total)
Round 3-4: Work 1 Single Crochet in each stitch around. (12 Single Crochet total)
Round 5: *Work 1 Single Crochet in the next stitch, work 2 single crochet in the next stitch, 
repeat around from *. (18 Single Crochet total)
Round 6-7: Work 1 Single Crochet in each stitch around. (18 Single Crochet total)
Round 8: *Work 1 Single Crochet in each of the next 2 stitches, work 2 single crochet in the
next stitch, repeat around from *. (24 Single Crochet total)
Round 9-10: Work 1 Single Crochet in each stitch around. (24 Single Crochet total)
Round 11: *Work 1 Single Crochet in each of the next 3 stitches, work 2 single crochet in
the next stitch, repeat around from *. (30 Single Crochet total)
Round 12-13: Work 1 Single Crochet in each stitch around. (30 Single Crochet total)
Round 14: *Work 1 Single Crochet in each of the next 4 stitches, work 2 single crochet in 
the next stitch, repeat around from *. (36 Single Crochet total)
Round 15-16: Work 1 Single Crochet in each stitch around. (36 Single Crochet total)
Slip stitch in the next stitch, cut a long tail, pull the yarn through.
At this point you can decide if you want a beak that stands out from the cap or a flat beak. 
Sew below the eyes and shape to your preference. See picture.


Feathers
CH 3, join.
Round 1: Work 6 SC through the chain. Do not join, work the continual round.
Round 2: Work 1 SC in each stitch around. (6 single crocet total)
Round 3: *Work 1 SC in the next stitch, work 2 SC in the next stitch. (9 single crochet total)
Round 4: Work 1 SC in each stitch around. (9 single crochet total) 
Cut the yarn, pull through the loop, tug to secure. Sew tail through the last round slightly pull. 
Sew to the top of the cap.

I made one feather this length, and made one with 9 rows. The 4 row feather is a bit short 
in my opinion.



I made ear flaps for my hat. Seems to be the "in" thing right now. Your choice to add or not.

Row 1) Ch 21, turn hdc in 20 chains to end, ch 1, turn
Row 2 - 6) hdc across, ch 1, turn
Row 7 - 13) Decrease first 2 hdc and last 2 hdc of next row until 4 hdc left
Row 14 - ?) Hdc in remaining 4 hdc until tie is desired length
Last Row decrease first 2 and last 2 hdc, pull yarn thru to tie end

Finish end as desired. I did a pom pom of sorts (not a full pom since it's for my boys)

Attach Flap to inside of hat at the line where the colors change.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Aren't you the best for writing all that out for the crocheters here!!!! Your hat is terrific and the Angry Birds soooooooo popular. I may have to break out the hooks and see if I still remember how to use them.... Thanks for a job well done....


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you! I will make a couple of these as well!



leighanne1968 said:


> Red Angry Bird Hat
> 
> I made my hat in a worsted yarn (Red Hart). I found a simple beanie pattern for this hat.
> The original pattern I found was WAY too big. Any beanie pattern should work.
> ...


----------



## lalitha (May 21, 2011)

Thank you so much for the pattern.I love the game .


----------



## Maggie-pie (May 18, 2011)

Great...Hope I can follow the pattern( learnt to crochet a few months ago) My nephews would love a hat like this, cheers Maggie


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

That's so much for sharing!


----------



## Chana (Nov 11, 2011)

This is too cute, thank you for sharing.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Too cute!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

If I could only understand crochet jargon. Will learn some day.
Do crochet by the "seat of my pants". Can do just about all stitches but have no clue what their names are.


----------



## Margie1 (Sep 4, 2011)

It weas so generous of you to share tha pattern. My grandson has just gotten interested in Anggy bird and this would be great for him. I've already made him a sock monkey hat, a domo kun hat and a Little Big Planet Sack Boy hat. Her loves his hats!!! Margie


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Now THAT'S a bird with an attitude! :thumbup:


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks so much for the effort in typing this entire pattern.I know my grandson is going to love this hat. I hope mine looks as good as yours does.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi Leighanne--I couldn't wait, so I started this pattern last night, but I ran into a problem.At the end of Row 19 I did get 72 hdcs. But Rows-20-28 state 1 hdc in ea st around (84 sts). Where do the other 12 stitches come in. Am I missing something? HELP!!!


----------

